# How do you know what a double coat is?



## MisStingerRN

I've been hearing a lot about double coats lately. How do you know if it's a double coat or not? I know for sure Lucy is NOT a double coated dog. Her hair is very sparse over her chest (you can see through it) and nonexistent on her belly and underarms. Bailey however has 
a much thicker coat. Fully covered chest and Belly.

Anyway, how do you know?


----------



## Ember

from my understanding a double coat has two quite distinctive layers to it.
a longer, coarser top layer and a thick, fine, shorter undercoat. 

my Diefie has a double coat and despite being a short coat, sheds huge amounts of fine undercoat on a regular basis. to keep on top of this shedding, i recently bought a Furminator and i think it's brilliant. it strips out all Diefie's loose undercoat so we're not constantly sweeping up rolls of fluff all over the house. 
when we part his fur, it's almost impossible to see his skin as there is so much hair.

Stottie has a single coat. most of his fur is very soft and fine with the exception of a strip of long, coarse hair down his spine. he rarely sheds his fur and we just give him a brush down with a soft baby brush to gather any loose fluff.
when we part his fur is very easy to see his skin.


----------



## TLI

DC's are very thick. You can run your fingers through their fur, so to speak. Bailey appears to be a SC, SC. SC's can still have a nice ruff, and the hair that whisps around their butt, but overall it will be silky feeling laying against their skin. Lexie is a SC, SC. Her fur is quite thick though, which is more noticeable when she has her shackles up. :lol: Jade is a SC, SC too, but also has pretty thick hair. Chance is a DC, SC, and Gia is almost a LC. :lol:


----------



## rache

Pixie has a double coat. Her hair is really thick and you knid of have to dig thru it to see her skin. Although she dosent shed much fur. I wipe her down with a damp cloth and any loose hairs come out on that. She has a hairy tummy to, but her fur is lovely and smooth and not corse at all x


----------



## huskyluv

This is great thread that T started on this topic before with pics and all. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50588


----------



## MisStingerRN

Thanks for all the input. very interesting! 

Also, thanks for the link...those harnesses are amazing cute! We MUST have a couple...hehe, makes them look like they're wrapped up like little presents!


----------



## flippedstars

MisStingerRN said:


> Thanks for all the input. very interesting!
> 
> Also, thanks for the link...those harnesses are amazing cute! We MUST have a couple...hehe, makes them look like they're wrapped up like little presents!


Yeah, I agree...they are adorable! I just ordered one for Oakley. I had forgotten about the site til this post brought it back up. We got her the Leah one...can't wait for it to come.


----------



## TLI

You ladies will love her work, and Kelly (the owner of the site) is an amazing lady!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Prices are reasonable too


----------



## MisStingerRN

flippedstars said:


> Yeah, I agree...they are adorable! I just ordered one for Oakley. I had forgotten about the site til this post brought it back up. We got her the Leah one...can't wait for it to come.


The one you picked is adorable!

I like the park ave with pink ribbon and the brown with pink polka dots and ribbon
http://www.parkavenuedogs.com/girl_harnesses?start=64


----------



## TLI

We have the PA with pink ribbon.  Sooo pretty!


----------



## Guess

My Versachi is a very thick double coated smooth coat. You can see his thick mane and thick, plumed tail.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Well I have to agree with T esp. after looking at the photos. Bailey is a single coat then...just has a thick one.


----------

